# What is your favourite nook shop expansion?



## SodaDog (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine is Nookingtons.

It looks even fancier in CF, it holds the most items,
but i H A T E the closing time! if it weren't for timmy or
tommy's bedtime.

What's yours?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 15, 2012)

I like all of them except for Nookway seems like a supermarket with no food...

My favorite is Nook N go


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 15, 2012)

Nookingtons for sure.  Love the fancy look and the fact that it has a salon (in WW)


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 15, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I like all of them except for Nookway seems like a supermarket with no food...



I've always had the same feeling! Personally I like Nookingtons the best since it has a good selection of items


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 15, 2012)

Nook 'n' Go because I often play at night, when Nookington's would already be closed.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2012)

I kinda like Nookway and Nook n' Go, but nothing beats Nookington's.

It's HUGE.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Aug 15, 2012)

Nook 'N' Go I like the hours better.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> Nook 'n' Go because I often play at night, when Nookington's would already be closed.



Same. Better hours>more items


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

nookingtons.

Variety is the best


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 17, 2012)

I have my game's time different from my own (3 hours earlier than my local time) so I don't have to worry about closing times.

So Nookington's is the best, of course. It's all fancehh.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 18, 2012)

I keep Nook 'n' Go in my CF town because of the time. Can you imagine how frustrating it is if you caught a good haul during summer nights (after giant beetles and scarabs are out) and you're unable to sell it until the next day?


----------



## Ashachu (Aug 20, 2012)

While I do like Nook 'n' Go's hours, I don't like the cheap selection.
That's why Nookington's is the best, IMO. A waaaaay better selection...and a second floor!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Aug 20, 2012)

Nook N Go is my favorite it reminds me of a gas station and I don't know why but I like
gas stations with the gas smell mixed with slushie smells, I am strange.


----------



## CathiSymon (Aug 26, 2012)

I come up with ?Nookway?, and it simply the best ones it comes to Expansion.


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 9, 2012)

Nookway. It's the balance between variety & good hours.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

I like Nook n' Go because of the hours, and IMO, I always though Nookingtons looked too fancy for my humble little village. I wish I could keep the aesthetics of Nook's Cranny but keep the selection. But I'm perfectly fine with Nook n' Go.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 10, 2012)

I like Nookingtons, though I do love Nook n' Go's hours.


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, um, Nookington's! Of course! Nookington's sells most items! Nookington's is like, a huge manison, LOL!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Nook n? Go is the best. They have better hours.


----------

